# No channels



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

My Tivo Edge has stopped receiving any of the channels I normally get. Those channels are either no signal or somewhere around 30%. This happened suddenly. The unit recorded a show at 5:30am. I turned on the TV around 9:00am and just an error message (V52). I can still play shows already recorded. No inclement weather. Antenna is inside. Can this be fixed or do I junk the box?


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

I assume you tried rebooting. Have you hooked antenna to TV directly to check it?


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

H2ZX said:


> I assume you tried rebooting. Have you hooked antenna to TV directly to check it?


Yes, rebooting was first thing I did. And antenna works fine hooked to TV.


----------

